# Calculator for win 8



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

On my win8 computer, when I click on calculator it takes me to the "metro" side and full screen. I like the way calculator has worked for all other editions of windows in that it is a small pop-up so I can still see the page behind it. I often have to add up figures on items where I need to see the page--either on the web or on my accounting program. With the new Win8 calculator, it replaces the whole screen. Is there a way around it in Win8? Or another calculator that is safe to download that will work like they always have?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I have Win 8 and had that problem to.So I downloaded this one and solved the problem.:bow:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...bogdm?hl=en-US&utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

thanks - I'll give it a try.


----------



## drifter1d (Oct 16, 2013)

Bring up the Apps Page and scroll to the right. Look for the regular windows calculator's icon - right or left click and click pin to taskbar or pin to start menu (at the lower part of screen). 

It will then be available quickly and easily.


----------

